# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 11/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đường phố Sài Gòn bắt đầu rộn ràng hơn về đêm khi các bạn nữ đang vào mùa mua sắm chuẩn bị cho Giáng Sinh và Năm mới [có vẻ hơi sớm  :Big Grin: ]. Còn với Didau, chúng mình cũng đang bận rộn cho những sự kiện sắp diễn ra  :dance: . Dưới đây sẽ là những thông tin mới nhất về tình hình giá vé máy bay trong tuần này. Bắt đầu sẽ là khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của Russian Air

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Khuyến mãi của Russian Air chặng Hà Nội - Nga với 250euro (~ 350usd)

*Hà Nội - Moscow/Saint Petersburg: 350$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Moscow là: 623$Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến St.Petersburg là: 632$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: đến khi có thông báo mớiThời gian bay: 01/11/2011 - 26/04/2012Thời hạn lưu trú: 1 tháng

Chương trình khuyến mãi phía trên có giá rất là tốt cho những ai đang tìm vé Hà Nội - Nga trong thời gian này. Nhất là vào thời điểm Giáng Sinh và Năm Mới.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 2.618.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Hải Phòng: 2.398.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 1.397.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*



*VietNam AirLines*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VNĐ/ một chiều*
*Hà Nội - Đà Lạt: 3.487.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Tp.HCM - Vinh: 2.387.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
*Tp.HCM - Huế: 1.034.000 VNĐ/ một chiều*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.573.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
*Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội: 1.408.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*
* Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VNĐ/ một chiều*



*Air Mekong*

*Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột/ Phú Quốc: 1.637.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

*Côn Đảo - Tp.HCM: 1.747.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi*

* Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí, riêng các giá vé của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

=> Giá vé đã bắt đầu cao hơn chút xíu vì vào mùa du lịch. Tuy nhiên, những điểm đến như Vinh, Đà Nẵng, Huế, Buôn Ma Thuột, Phú Quốc, Côn Đảo thì vẫn có giá tiết kiệm nhất. Nhanh tay lên vì khi bạn quay lại cập nhật của Didau vào tuần sau thì giá vé có thể khác  :Smile:

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Tin mới: Cebu Pacific - Hãng hàng không lớn nhất của Philippines sẽ mở đường bay mới từ Manila đến Hà Nội từ ngày 17/3/2012 với hai chuyến/ tuần. Khởi hành ở Manila lúc 22h30 vào các tối thứ Ba và thứ Bảy, đến Hà Nội lúc 12h30 rạng sáng ngày hôm sau. Lộ trình khứ hồi sẽ cất cánh vào lúc 1h sáng vào các ngày thứ Tư và Chủ nhật, đến Manila lúc 5h sáng. Nhưng hiện tại hãng chưa bắt đầu bán vé, nên bạn nào có dự định du lịch Philippines vào thời gian từ tháng 3 trở đi thì theo dõi thường xuyên nhé. Didau sẽ cố gắng cập nhật thông tin thường xuyên cho các bạn.

*AIR ASIA*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 79$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 178$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 166$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: 07/11 - 13/11/2011Thời gian bay: 03/1 - 31/03/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Turkish Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 190$*

Vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 178$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Cebu Pacific*

*Tp.HCM - Manila: 243$*

Vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.



*Air France*

Giá vé khuyến mãi đến Châu Âu của hàng không Air France

*Tp.HCM - Zurich/Lyon 550$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Zurich là: 1.111$Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất đến Lyon là: 1.066$

*Tp.HCM - Paris: 700$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.134$

Thời gian đặt vé: 02/11 - 16/11/2011

Thời gian bay: 02/11 - 31/01/2012

Các khuyến mãi có áp dụng đến Marseille và Prague nữa. Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, các loại phụ phí thì giá tốt nhất có thể ở mức 1.061$ đến Marseille hoặc 1.093$ đến Prague

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 21/12 - 31/12/2011Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

